# Fish Bowl



## brambleberry (Aug 11, 2014)

What fish can happily live in a fish bowl? They are very pretty and all, but I don't want the fish to suffer.
And beta fish aren't really what I'm looking for—something with a bit more action would be better.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

None ! unless that bowl is a couple of gallons and has a filter..


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fake fish. Fish bowls are not good as most people will fill the bowl almost to the top. The recommended filling is only halfway to the widest part of the bowl. I personally wouldn't put any fish in last than a 5g tank.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Elliott, why only to the widest part of the bowl? I had a betta before in a fishbowl, but it was filtered and heated. I moved the betta to a 5g now, but in my opinion they are fine in 2g of water as long as that water is kept clean and warm. You could definitely try some shrimp in a bowl, still need a filter and a heater though. It also isn't the easiest thing to start of with, cleaning really sucks and it is hard to see every "corner" of the bowl. It is hard to attach filers and heaters too due to the curvature of the bowl


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The picture kind of sucks, but its the only one I ever took I think


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Widest part of the bowl for the maximum air surface.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

lohachata said:


> None ! unless that bowl is a couple of gallons and has a filter..


I agree with this. I have a few one gallon tanks and only one of them has a filter and heater. No fish belongs in a bowl. Bowls don't supply enough of anything the fish needs.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Elliot, makes sense unless you have a sponge filter (I did) really don't need a lot of surface then as they aerate the water quiet nicely with their bubbles. Angel, how is a 1g better than a bowl of the same size (or bigger, I think mine was 2g) if they are both filtered and heated?


----------



## brambleberry (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh okay, lol.
I kind of thought so but wasn't sure.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

No fish deserves to be kept in a bowl & for that matter a 1 gallon tank is no place for any fish either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

CoryDee: some bettas love being in 1 gallons. I had a halfmoon betta that loves the one gallon tank I had him in. One gallon is the smallest that a betta can be happily kept.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.
Just because Bettas survive the dry season in small pockets of water does not mean they like living their whole lives in such small spaces.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

One of my bettas lives in a fluval spec (about 1g i think) fully planted, really nice. He likes it, really colourful and nice and big


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

did he tell you he likes it?but i know a lot of fish that can live in a bowl,robot fish,another robot fish and oh,a robot fish.see you have so many to pick from.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Evil wizard: when I put my halfmoon in a 10 gallon, he wasn't happy, but when I had him in a 1 gallon he was happy. Some bettas love small spaces, while others love more space.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

man some fish are weird like that.but i feel unless they learn to talk we can never tell if they are happy or not.i am pretty sure someone will agree with me on this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

It is called body language, all animal have it, even us. Also if we listen to an animal's body language, we can know how they feel and what they are telling us.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I started my betta in a 1g Fluval Spec and he just hid out in the corner and was lethargic and didn't eat. I moved him to a 5g Fluval Spec and now he is constantly checking out his domain. He eats with gusto. He looks to be in perfect form. I have a bubbler and he will ride the bubble stream to the surface. 

So I think he is happy with his living conditions.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

evilwizard: like angel said, body language. My betta in the spec is active, colourful eats well and has grown nicely. SO yeah don't give me crap, bettas can live in a 1g happily as long as the water is clean and heated. I'm not just making this up, experience is key here. That being said I have one in a 5g as well and he is just as active


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I have seen bettas in a cup and live. SO I really dont see an issue with a 5 gal.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah they can live in a cup, but they don't live long without excellent, EXCELLENT daily care. Just because they a living doesn't mean they thrive.

It makes me so angry when I see an animal in our care being kept in poor conditions. 

There is something I read many years ago. It stated that fish really don't have a set number on years in their lifespan. Most fish die from poor conditions, illness, or part of the food chain. There is a documented Koi living in Japan that is over 200 years old. The records go back to the late 1700's.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

BettaGuy said:


> SO yeah don't give me crap, bettas can live in a 1g happily as long as the water is clean and heated. I'm not just making this up, experience is key here. That being said I have one in a 5g as well and he is just as active



The labyrinth organ evolved to allow Bettas to survive during the dry season when there was little water, the rest of the year they have quite large, if shallow territories.
You would survive in a closet given food & water but you would not thrive or be happy.
While people perpetuate this myth that Bettas are 'happy' in vases or 1 gallon tanks & bowls, Bettas will continue to suffer in unstimulating cramped environments where they have barely space to swim.
There's nothing nicer than seeing a Betta in a well planted 10-15 gallon tank, swimming freely & using every inch of it.
Btw I find your 'don't give me crap' attitude towards posters offensive, there is no need to be rude


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey CoryDee, be nice to BettaGuy. He is just stating his opinion. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Also yes SOME bettas love one gallon tanks, I had one that loved the one gallon he was in.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't been not nice, just stating my opinion too


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

CoryDee said:


> The labyrinth organ evolved to allow Bettas to survive during the dry season when there was little water, the rest of the year they have quite large, if shallow territories.
> You would survive in a closet given food & water but you would not thrive or be happy.
> While people perpetuate this myth that Bettas are 'happy' in vases or 1 gallon tanks & bowls, Bettas will continue to suffer in unstimulating cramped environments where they have barely space to swim.
> There's nothing nicer than seeing a Betta in a well planted 10-15 gallon tank, swimming freely & using every inch of it.
> Btw I find your 'don't give me crap' attitude towards posters offensive, there is no need to be rude


yep that is rude i really dont care if they are happy they need to be in a good appropriate sized tank.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

My point wasn't that they should be kept in a cup but that they can be and of course all fish or any pets that someone takes on should always be well maintained. I OD on anything I take in and that's probably when the OCD kicks in. I can never see anything being abused. I have seen plenty in my span of life some right and some wrong but I never judge someone because I dont know their knowledge or limitation of knowledge on situations and the pets they keep. Some just dont know and assume things are simple and easy when in fact they are not.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Alright, not trying to be rude, just stating what experience I have gained over the past few years. It hasn't been many, but I have learned a lot. Evil Wizard, what are you talking about you don't care if they are happy? That's the whole point of setting up an aquarium, make the fish comfortable. My spec is better for bettas than many 5g I have seen. It is fully planted (therefore nice and clean) and it has a heater. As well as a humongous filter for the size of tank


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well i didnt mean it like that.i meant to say their health should be taken in to consideration they may be happy in that small 1 gallon and may not like bigger tanks but you should pay more attention to the health of a fish.somewhere in the middle would be the best.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have stated this many times in the past.......
" I have yet to see anybody in this hobby keep a fish in absolutely optimum conditions".......


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i have stated this many times in the past.......
> " I have yet to see anybody in this hobby keep a fish in absolutely optimum conditions".......


And I have quoted you and I think optimum just cant exist since we are humans and fall short on perfect conditions let alone knowing what they are and keeping them at such a high standard. We do what we can to maintain and hope that our hosts survive our ignorance.... LOL...

Lord knows I missed a few water changes.....skipped a few filter maintenance rounds.... All we can do is try our best and loving what and who you are taking care of helps....


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have always wondered what were the optimum conditions are for all of my exotics. I also have birds. I would love to know what they eat in the wild day to day. The same goes for the fish. With them what are the water conditions, foods, habitat, etc.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i hope no one will think that i am trying to say kill your fish or anything but,the perfect conditions is swimming under the rainbow bridge in heaven.


----------

